# Gambusia affinis im Balkon Teich



## Teichforum.info (29. Sep. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Jahren einige 90l Speiskübel als Miniteiche auf den Balkon gestellt und zunächst __ Moderlieschen und __ Stichlinge eingesetzt, die konnten sich aber auf Dauer nicht halten. Die Moderlieschen haben nie gelaicht und für die Stichlinge gab es zu wenig Lebendfutter. 

Dann habe ich zwei trächtige Weibchen von Gambusia affinis (oder holbrooki) erstanden. Inzwischen sind es im dritten Jahr ca. 10 Männchen und 10 Weibchen. 



Gambusia affinis ist Lebendgebärend und wird auch Western Mosquitofish genannt. Er kommt ursprünglich aus dem Südwesten der USA wogegen der Eastern Mosquitofish (Gambusia holbrooki) aus dem Südosten der USA kommt. Die Unterscheidung ist nicht leicht und nachdem ich einige Fotos studiert habe bin ich mir immer unsicherer welche Art ich habe. 


Inzwischen wurden beide Arten in der ganzen Welt zur Mückenbekämpfung ausgesetzt und sind wohl besonders in Australien und Hawaii zum Problem geworden da sie einheimische Arten verdrängen. Ich habe sie schon in Südfrankreich und Spanien gesehen. Inzwischen werden auch kälteresistente Formen gezüchtet: 


Die Fische befinden sich bei mir in zwei durch ein U-Rohr aus PVC Wasserleitung verbundene 90l Kübel. Eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe befördert das Wasser in den anderen Bottich in dem noch eine Pumpe in einem Blumentopf das Wasser filtert. Wasserwerte sind für diese Fische egal. Sie halten PH von 6 bis 8.5 aus und würden wahrscheinlich auch in einer Kaffeetasse eine ganze Weile überleben! (Trotzdem besser nicht ausprobieren!). 
Sie haben jetzt drei Winter auch unter einer dünnen Eisdecke überlebt. Im Winter füttere ich nicht und im Sommer gibt es ab und zu etwas Flockenfutter. 

Es sind zwar graue Mäuse aber dafür sehr lebhaft und halten sich in der mittleren und oberen Wasserschicht auf, so kann man sie gut beobachten. Sie verlieren nach einiger Zeit jede Scheu und man kann sie mit der Hand herausfangen. 

Für mich die idealen "Balkonfische", für den Gartenteich würde ich sie nicht empfehlen da dort die Gefahr einer Verbreitung in andere Gewässer zu groß ist. 

Hat vielleicht noch jemand Erfahrungen mit der Fischhaltung in solchen "Mini-Teichen" ?

Grüße
Jani


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,
die Fische waren Beifang bei einer Lieferung Teichfische, und haben sich in dieser Teichzucht anscheinend schon etabliert.
Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn wir sie bald öfter bei uns in freier Natur zu sehen bekommen.
Zum Glück hält sie keiner im Aquarium, sonst wäre das schon längst passiert.
Möglicherweise ist es ja auch die kälteresistente Zuchtform, aber ich denke die Tiere sind so anpassungsfähig das auch "von alleine" zu schaffen.
Sie scheinen keine Probleme zu haben und werden trotz sehr wenig zufüttern immer noch mehr.
Das älteste Weibchen lebt auch noch und müßte jetzt 5 Jahre alt sein.

Grüße
Jani


----------

